# Team Invest



## RamonR

Have received a unsolicited invitation to lunch to discuss one of the shares I own.
It all sounds good to me and looking at looking at website I see they promote a stock screening tool, so no doubt they will be pushing that.

But has anybody attended any sessions by team invest, I am interested to know if there is a worthy discussion on the share as promised.


----------



## Tysonboss1

RamonR said:


> Have received a unsolicited invitation to lunch to discuss one of the shares I own.
> It all sounds good to me and looking at looking at website I see they promote a stock screening tool, so no doubt they will be pushing that.
> 
> But has anybody attended any sessions by team invest, I am interested to know if there is a worthy discussion on the share as promised.




It's a membership based organisation aimed at teaching members the basics of value investing and security analysis.

I am not a member myself but I guess going along to here what they have to say can't be to bad. especially if you have never had much exposure to value investing principles before.


----------



## brianwh

RamonR

Did you attend this seminar and if so what are your thoughts. I plan to go to one later this month and would be very interested to know of your (or anyone else's) experience with this company. One of their leading people appears from time to time on The Business Channel programs and I have been impressed with his manner and approach


----------



## RamonR

Yep I attended the lunch.
It was definitely worth my time.

Have been invited back to another lunch where they will discuss some other shares and also try to sell me on TeamInvest.

I have been led to believe I will receive a copy of the report created on CCV and this will be the major factor in deciding the benefits of teaminvest for me.

brianwh what company will you be discussing.


----------



## brianwh

RamonR

Didn't know that discussing a specific share was part of the program. My invitation was a response to a more general enquiry that I made through their website. Perhaps as the date (24th of this month) gets closer they may send me something more. Will post an update when more transpires.


----------



## brianwh

As indicated above, I am posting my reaction to the Teaminvest meeting I attended yesterday.

I very much liked their approach to investing. Stock selection is based on applying a number of filters which at least in theory will reduce or eliminate poor performing stocks. There is a function in the program that allows you to select the desired rate of return for any of the stocks that pass their filters and this will indicate the price you would need to buy at. There is a very high level of on-going support and a high level of involvement by the investors themselves. The approach is for longer term investors and seemed very conservative.

The rhetoric was long on investing "motherhood" type statements (and frequent references to Buffet) which of course you would expect from such a presentation but I left without feeing I knew enough to make an informed decision

Some of the things that are unresolved for me 

* the stock filtering program is a "black box" system something along the lines of what I understand programs like Stockdoctor are.
* the company claims high success rates but I would like confirmation of this from people who are or have been users - I was hoping some ASF posters may help here
* it is very expensive, which of course is not necessarilly an issue as, if it is as good as they claim, it would easily justify the cost.

The company has indicated that it will make follow-up contact with attendees. It definitely has my attention and I did enjoy the presentation.


----------



## matty77

Black box systems just make me shudder.

Who is putting the data into the black box? Do they see the buy recommendations before you do?

The big question is how much are they going to charge you?


----------



## brianwh

Matty I share your reservations about "black box" based programs. In this case the black box is the program that analyses data from the balance sheets of ASX companies and in doing so filters for those companies with potential. Its hard to know whether it is superior to a number of other filter type programs that are available, and more importantly, whether it would produce more winners (and fewer losers) than you can do yourself with your own research.

Not sure whether they want the exact dollar price made public - suffice to say that there is a joining fee of some thousands and an annual fee of some thousands


----------



## mattryanshares

Did you sign some sort of disclosurer statement saying you cant talk about what was said at the seminar??

Why not just state what the price is???

it could save alot of people there time and money and they wouldnt be faced with the hard sell if they really cant afford the costs? 

Freedom of speech!!!


The underlying factor with all these types of investment opportunities is if they were so great why wouldnt they just focus on there own investing??? Why not become a fund manager and create your own fund and reap the benefits of thousands of investors??? Trying to sell something, hiring rooms, catering, call backs seems along way to get a few thousand when they could just invest and win themselves???


----------



## Vicki

> The underlying factor with all these types of investment opportunities is if they were so great why wouldnt they just focus on there own investing??? Why not become a fund manager and create your own fund and reap the benefits of thousands of investors??? Trying to sell something, hiring rooms, catering, call backs seems along way to get a few thousand when they could just invest and win themselves???




That's a very good point!
An seemingly inescapable one, if you've 'bought in' to someones' program before, or even been to a seminar where the thumb-screws come out [hard sell] at the end?

They'll try to make you feel special, exclusive, motivated etc.
And there appears to be no end of self confessed "guru's" these days?

Not passing judgement on them, but curious as to why they would go to great lengths to wine & dine us 'ordinary' folk [we're no Kerry Packers etc.]

To impart their knowledge & wisdom, when, as aptly quoted above, they could just use their 'golden system' for their own benefit?

Kind of reminds me of the "Henry Kaye" campaign.
Where they would wow you with nice venue's & even some one on one attention, but not really tell you what you were 'buying' until you had handed over money..Which appeared to be their sole focus.

Again, not being to judgemental, but these guys your talking about, could just save themsevles the trouble, & use a platform such as this forum to show-off what they can do?

So long as it holds up to scrutiny I guess?

regards,
           Vicki


----------



## notabclearning

how do you subscribe to their internet service?


----------



## RandR

I think its Howard, or Harvey .. from Team Invest that does appearances on Your Money, Your Call. 

He always presents himself in an intelligent and articulate way, has always seemed very conservative with his advice. 

But i wouldnt be buying into programs if they cant explain how they work.


----------



## brians45

I originally joined  "Conscious Investor" which later became "TeamInvest". I have been a member for  over 2 years.

Conscious Investor originally consisted of a stock filtering/scenario tool backed up by support and training services.  When CI moved to become TeamInvest, risk assessment was added.

For approx 12 months  I became familiar with the tools and finally made my first investments in Nov 2009. I used the system to select 8 stocks. All were purchased with a medium to long term view.

I have been pleased with the results – 6 goodies and 2 not so good (JBH and SRV).

The subscription is not insignificant but in my view well worth the money. In my case the portfolio is approx $300K and the subscription cost has been about 3% of the total returns. I believe I would have made even better selections if the Risk Assessment workshops had been available at the time.

I do not have experience with short term trading but doubt if the TeamInvest approach is suitable for this – it concentrates on long term value investing.

The membership cost varies depending on the level, gold, silver, or bronze. Contact them for full details.


----------



## matty77

yes yes we believe you of course....


----------



## kevingr

Hi all, my first post! 

Hopefully I can shed some light on some of your questions about Teaminvest. I’ve been a Teaminvest member for 16 months and used the Conscious Investor software for a while, on and off, before that. I’ve been interested in investing using value principles for several years. I’m not an employee of, or investor in, Teaminvest, Conscious Investor, nor do I have any financial Connection to Dr. Price.

There are two parts to Teaminvest: the software and the monthly sessions with other members. 

Firstly, the software is not that much of a black box. The designer, Dr. Price, explains enough of the principles and theory, both in the Teaminvest sessions and in the book he’s written, to use them yourself. If you had enough resources, you could even have a mathematician and computer analyst/programmer design a system to use the principles to scan through shares and do something similar, if you really wanted to and had the money to do so. The empirical evidence supporting the effectiveness of the theory is available in the same way as any other academic research. 

There was a question about where the input to the software comes from. It is provided by Aspect Huntley who also provide the same data to many Australian brokers, both online and full service. The raw data used by the functions in the software, such as EPS, Sales per Share, ROE and others, are presented in such a way that you can verify them and even change individual data points if you disagree with Aspect Huntley. You can then run your altered data through the functions to see what the results are. 

The second part of the process is the monthly sessions where members get together and analyse companies and also learn from each other. The theory here is that you get a number of interested people with different views looking at the same companies and you come up with things you hadn’t thought of, or might have missed in the annual reports, by yourself.  We also learn from each other about various aspects of investing such as basic accounting principles, how these relate to the numbers in company financial statements and why Buffett calls remuneration consultants “Ratchett, Ratchett and Bingo”.

Someone raised the perennial question of, “if the system is so good, why do these guys not simply use it on their own investments?” (this raises a discussion about human nature that is beyond the scope of this post, suffice to say we could ask a similar question of Ben Graham ie Why did he write a book? Why not just shut up and make heaps of money? Another thread, perhaps). The answer, in the case of Teaminvest, is that they do use it on their own investments. Integral to the monthly meetings, in particular, is that the people who organise it learn from having a breadth of experienced, interested people in the room in exactly the same way as the subscribers.

There are no share recommendations made in Teaminvest or by the software. Each member needs to do the work and make the decisions for him or herself. And, like the proverbial herded cats, we all come up with different portfolios reflecting our individual thinking and priorities. 

On the question of effectiveness, I have personally found that my returns have improved significantly since I've been involved, particularly with the whole Teaminvest structure.

Finally, this post is not in any way a recommendation for Conscious Investor, Dr. Price, his book, or Teaminvest. I make no fees or money from any of these things except by applying them to my own investments. The intention of my post is merely to answer and clarify some of the questions and dispel some of the speculation.

Hope that answers some of your questions.

Oh, and I may have an interest in any of the publicly listed, Australian companies mentioned in this post


----------



## ggumpshots

Reading through the history of these posts  can those involved impart the   outcomes ,
ie did you join or not and if not  , why not.If so why and how have the returns been in this very volatile period.
How much are the fees to join?


----------



## RamonR

I didn't join because I wasn't going to be buying any more shares.
From memory the cost was high, but if you plan on developing a quality portfolio spending a few hundred thousand I am sure it would definitely be worthwhile.


----------



## McLovin

I got an invite from these guys yesterday, unsolicited. How did they know I own COH?

I've heard a few of the guys from Team Invest on YMYC and they usually have something worthwhile listening to.


----------



## Milliedog

McLovin said:


> I got an invite from these guys yesterday, unsolicited. How did they know I own COH?
> 
> I've heard a few of the guys from Team Invest on YMYC and they usually have something worthwhile listening to.




I also got an invite to a dinner meeting because have COH in portfolio, will go out of curiosity . Presume they have the database of shareholders of companies, like the robber baron Tweed and co used to get names of shareholders to write to them to get their shares cheaply off market


----------



## Ves

McLovin said:


> How did they know I own COH?



The share registers of public companies are able to be accessed by anyone on request, aren't they?  Pretty sure you have to pay a small fee, but Team Invest wouldn't mind that.


----------



## McLovin

Ves said:


> The share registers of public companies are able to be accessed by anyone on request, aren't they?  Pretty sure you have to pay a small fee, but Team Invest wouldn't mind that.




I thought that you needed a good reason to get a list of shareholders rather than just to send them marketing material.


----------



## robusta

McLovin said:


> I got an invite from these guys yesterday, unsolicited. How did they know I own COH?
> 
> I've heard a few of the guys from Team Invest on YMYC and they usually have something worthwhile listening to.




Got a invite the other day through my DTL holding, unfortunately it is a lunch thing I will not be able to make it. I would probably not sign up anyway.


----------



## prawn_86

Howard someoneorother is on skyBusiness Lunch Money right now, usually is on there at least once a week. I actually do like what he has to say generally


----------



## Ves

Got one of these for DTL in the mail.   Did anyone end up going to this?  Is it free?  I do not see any details of costs.


----------



## DocK

Looks like ARB shareholders are the new lunch invitees.  I won't be going, but I generally favour what I've seen of the Team Invest fellow on YMYC - Howard Bandy?


----------



## prawn_86

Anyone been along to a meeting? Might be worth a look, but i'm just wondering how much of a sales pitch it would be


----------



## Paccioli

I used the Conscious investor software during much of the last decade until it became part of the TeamInvest package a few years ago, and the price shot up from around US$750 to a few thousand. I notice people are being coy here about the actual price but I am guessing it is around the $5,000 mark these days, or at least half that as a joining fee and half as a subscription. Any confirmation or correction of that?

I quite liked the software for its particular focus, but often outperformed it (in return with higher risk) with stocks selected by an apparently cruder method I first used in the 90s, combining high yield with low payout ratio (i.e. high cashflow businesses funding both shareholders and growth). When CI became TI and the price shot up I decided it was not worth it. I believe I can substantially match their black box routines using statistical tools I own (and adequate data access).

I have considered trotting along to a TI seminar, having been invited a few times probably owing to my previous ownership of CI, to check the worth of the joint sessions. I will have another chunk of funds to manage from later this year so I might look at TI again as a way of managing method-uniformity risk.

How have people found StockDoctor? Is there a thread on that as well?


----------



## vrfund

*Opinions on Team Invest*

Hi
I am relatively new to investing on my own but decided I would prefer to do it myself than have someone else manage my money. So I have been looking around at various resources and would very much appreciate some feedback. 
I went to a Team Invest seminar and was quite impressed. Being new to investing I think that I would probably gain more than the cost but would really like some feedback from others who have been with Team Invest - is it worth it?
Thanks


----------



## Boggo

*Re: Opinions on Team Invest*



vrfund said:


> - is it worth it?
> Thanks




Of course it is, go for it and get back to us in twelve months, let us know how it worked out.


----------



## McLovin

*Re: Opinions on Team Invest*

Team Invest seem pretty good. I've gotten a few invites to their seminars, never been though. They often have guys on YMYC and I'd say they are the best informed of the FA type guys on that show.


----------



## Intrinsic Value

*Re: Opinions on Team Invest*



McLovin said:


> Team Invest seem pretty good. I've gotten a few invites to their seminars, never been though. They often have guys on YMYC and I'd say they are the best informed of the FA type guys on that show.




I have to agree with you re Team Invest. They seen to have the best guys on YMYC.

I was even thinking of finding out how they operate with a view to them managing some of my investments.


----------

